#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Διαχείριση έργων >  > > >  >  > Υλικά - Κόστη >  > > >  >  >  Κόστος μεταφορικών χωματουργικών

## taraktsis

Συνάδελφοι έχει κανείς πρόσφατη ενημέρωση κόστους μεταφορικών (¤/μ3χλμ) γιά χώματα ή αδρανή; Οποιαδήποτε περιοχή (προτιμάται η Πελοπόννησος).

----------


## milt

κάπως χονδρικά θα σου έλεγα ότι με 0,21ε/τον.χιλ. ( 0,35 σε προυπολογισμό στα δημόσια έργα) είσαι καλυμμένος, όπως ότι χονδρικά με 10ε/μ3 για περίπου 35-50 χιλ. είναι η τιμή για να πετάξεις μπάζα σε εγκεκριμένο χώρο με πιστοποιητικό πάντα , καθαρά είναι φθηνότερα . δηλαδή αν έχεις 

μ3 Χ 1,5 Χ χιλ. Χ 0,21 θα βρεις το κόστος σου .

----------

taraktsis, tserpe, Xάρης

----------

